# Piranha Noob! ||HELP PLEASE||



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello there everyone! I am brand new to the piranha hobby, however I have read numerous information on these little guys. First off I want you to look at this tank and tell me if you think this would be well fit for 3 red bellies. It comes with a filter, light, heater and some other stuff.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquaculture-Star...m-1-ct/10312736

Also, I know about cycling the water. How long would it take & whats the best way to do this? I have a 5 gallon tank that I will be keeping my feeders in (goldfish). I know these are not the best food for piranhas because of disease, but I will only give them a few once a week. Any ideas on what else I could feed them that wouldnt be to costly?

Thank you, and I look forward to spending time on here.

EDIT I MIGHT BUY THIS TANK FROM A PERSON ON CRAIGSLIST FOR 200$.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

well...we all start somewhere...keeping fish is by far not cheap...but a 55 gal will only be big enough for a short amount of time...get a 75gal and then u can have 4-5 reds in there for life. as for feeders i wouldnt do any at all...very very little becuase i know if your keeping piranhas u wanna see them tear up goldfish but i wouldnt do it very often...u can get them on pellets, nightcrawlers, and pretty much any type of raw/unbreaded frozen fish or shrimp...but really instead of going to walmart and buying brand new...look on craigslist for a used 75gallon set up...it will be cheaper and your gonna be alot happier with it..i got a 55 right now and HATE it becuase of the dimensions...its only 12" deep....some reds can get up to 10-11" so that leaves them no room to turn around in a 55


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

Ehh, Maybe only 2 piranhas then? I've been on craigslist and I cant find anyone willing to sell me a 75 gallon for cheap. Heater & Filters cost alotta money aswell, so a 75 gallon + heater, filter and such would be pretty costly.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

If I was you save your money and get a 75 gallon it's leaps and bounds better a red belly will get to 10-12" and they can't turn around in a 55 gallon. With the width on a 75 they can move around. Really people say you can keep 4 in a 75 but if you have seen full grown reds I wouldn't go with more than 3. Also it's one of the most expensive hobbies to be in and I believe you should give your fish the best so think about it man. Welcome!


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

keep looking, i found one of my 75gal for 200, talked him down to 130, so if you see something on their the price isnt written in stone, by the way all i had to buy is the gravel, as for food, get them a pound of shrimp, maybe a talapia fillet, both may run you 8 bucks together, better than taking chances with feeders. goodluck


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmm, I will think about it. Im trying to find a 75 gallon at the moment, but no luck.

Also, what is the best way to cycle my tank when I get it, and how long will it take?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

fill er up with water add some "start right" solution...there are many brands at ur lfs and add some goldfish or some cheap fish....personally i have never ever cycled a tank before adding fish and never had one die...but i wouldnt risk it man


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

T-wag said:


> fill er up with water add some "start right" solution...there are many brands at ur lfs and add some goldfish or some cheap fish....personally i have never ever cycled a tank before adding fish and never had one die...but i wouldnt risk it man


So the gold fish can go right in with the start right solution, or should I keep the goldfish out for awhile after I use the solution?

Also will a week be enough time for it to cycle?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's mean to kill somthing but gold fish are cheap and they are dang hardy I've had good luck cycling with them!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

If you can find filter media from an established tank,it would be the best option. I got some from my LFS. Throw in some feeders and keep an eye on water params.Keep monitoring the water ,ammonia will spike and go back to 0 same thing for nitrite and for nitrate ,as long as it doesn't go over 40ppm you're fine. What are you planning on keeping? It can take up to 6 weeks or longer with feeders to cycle.


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

1rhom said:


> If you can find filter media from an established tank,it would be the best option. I got some from my LFS. Throw in some feeders and keep an eye on water params.Keep monitoring the water ,ammonia will spike and go back to 0 same thing for nitrite and for nitrate ,as long as it doesn't go over 40ppm you're fine. What are you planning on keeping? It can take up to 6 weeks or longer with feeders to cycle.


I am planning on getting 3 piranhas. Red Bellies.

FOUND A 75 GALLON! HE'S GONNA SELL IT TO ME FOR $200.

4 Piranhas?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Young Piranha said:


> If you can find filter media from an established tank,it would be the best option. I got some from my LFS. Throw in some feeders and keep an eye on water params.Keep monitoring the water ,ammonia will spike and go back to 0 same thing for nitrite and for nitrate ,as long as it doesn't go over 40ppm you're fine. What are you planning on keeping? It can take up to 6 weeks or longer with feeders to cycle.


I am planning on getting 3 piranhas. Red Bellies.

FOUND A 75 GALLON! HE'S GONNA SELL IT TO ME FOR $200.

4 Piranhas?








[/quote]

you can do 4 but i would stay up on your maintenance and have a good filter! take care of your fish man, dont buy them for there rep haha there cool little guys they all have there own personality!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

depends on your location, where I live $200 for 75g is pretty expensive unless it comes with other accessories but if where you live 75g is a lot more expensive than I guess it's a good deal to you.
you can start with 4 or 5 if you get them at small size, may loose one or two in the grow out process (either eaten by other or caused sickness). if they all lived to adult hood and you think they are getting too big for your tank then you can always sell the one you like the less or trade it in to lfs for some store credits.


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

It will come with 2 filters, heater, decor.

Im gonna start off with 4 piranhas, and im gonna take good care of them. I think I will go get a big bag of tilapia to cut up. How big should the peices be? The fish I will be getting are juveniles. I will also try to get some good nutritious pellets that they will eat, and if not, I will stuff them in with the tilapia.

I can't wait for these little guys, im gonna try not to rush the cylcling process though >.>

Would it be okay to throw in a goldfish feeder every 2 weeks?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Young Piranha said:


> It will come with 2 filters, heater, decor.
> 
> Im gonna start off with 4 piranhas, and im gonna take good care of them. I think I will go get a big bag of tilapia to cut up. How big should the peices be? The fish I will be getting are juveniles. I will also try to get some good nutritious pellets that they will eat, and if not, I will stuff them in with the tilapia.
> 
> I can't wait for these little guys, im gonna try not to rush the cylcling process though >.>


i usually cut mine up into strips then cut them about a inch long and half a inch wide for juvies, not that it really matter cause they do have teeth and they do work very good lol. I moved a plant and didn't see one of my 4 inch reds awhile back and i got a nice bite out of my knuckle that bleed forever. they shouldn't have any problem with eating. What kind of filters you getting im just curious


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

The person on craigslist says it comes with a cascade filter aswell as a whisper filter? Don't know how good they are.

Im still trying to figure out how to syphon my tank, its gonna be sand, and I dont want the piranhas to bite me when I put my hand in there lol.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Young Piranha said:


> The person on craigslist says it comes with a cascade filter aswell as a whisper filter? Don't know how good they are.
> 
> Im still trying to figure out how to syphon my tank, its gonna be sand, and I dont want the piranhas to bite me when I put my hand in there lol.


oh dont let me give you the wrong impression they never bite lol i trust my hand in there 100% i just happened to bump in to him and startle the guy. i never get bit! just be smart and respect the fish


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you think sand would look neat? Do these guys make alotta waste within one week?

Also, do you know if those filters are any good?


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey I'm new to this as well ...trust me ..lol. I would start them on freeze dried shrimp you can get it at the pet store they will know what your asking for or can tell you where to get it. Feed them that for awhile and try them on other fresh or frozen fish , shrimp as you go along but when they are tiny it might be better to stick with stuff thats small. Furthermore filters are another thing you need double up anything, if you got a 75 gallon you need to filter for 150-200 gallon. You might want to look at the aqua clear filter if you want to go cheap and move to a canister filter set- up when you get running down the road. I am not a fan of whisper crap filters you throw away all that beneficial bacteria in the cartridge, if you do use it. You need 2 filters, and alternate so your tank has a old one on all the time ......oh ya another reason for extra filtration is you need lots of water movement. Good look ....Cheers


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

aqua clear have foam , charcoal, and you can get amonia remover 2 little bags sit over your foam filter is the best 3 stage biological filter that is not a canister which is the best of all. Combination with the filter hanging on the back of the tank and canister works the best I think .


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

You have to do a gravel vac once a week, with a 10% water change. Gravel, sand, or nothing its all a matter of what you think looks good, since you'll be the one looking at it. Some sands differ than others, and its a good idea to get a heavier grain sand so it doesnt get sucked up by your penis pump (python). Before you jump into things, have a look around at all the available piranha, and see which one(s) really catch your eye. Don't expect them to be doing jumps and flips, piranhas are very skittish and its quite rare to get a super aggressive one. Have fun on your journey


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I have 2 cascade 1000 filters on my 75 gal tank. I've only had them for 6 months but they've done their job so far. I have the cascade 1000 for up to a 100 gal tank. Your gonna want to at least double the filter strenght to the size of the tank. So for a 75 gal tank your gonna want at least 150 gal filter.


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

How long does it take to cycle a 75 gallon tank?

AND

How many goldfish should I put in there to cycle it with?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

By the 4-5th week, your tank should be cycled.
I wouldn't cycle with goldfish. Go with 6-7 giant danios instead. With the danios you'll have less of a chance of disease and better for your p's to eat once you add them to the tank.


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> By the 4-5th week, your tank should be cycled.
> I wouldn't cycle with goldfish. Go with 6-7 giant danios instead. With the danios you'll have less of a chance of disease and better for your p's to eat once you add them to the tank.


Is there anyway to speed it up and make the cycling process only like 2 weeks?

I am willing to buy any type of water conditioners if needed.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

the lfs have cycling beneficial bacteria (BB) in a bottle but some say it doesnot work,

unless you have old media that is still alive in those filters the guy will sell you, you will need to dedicate atleast 4 weeks for cycling

dont rush it, it will only bring you problems

you should also be doing a 30-40% water change every week once your tank is running with Ps


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

How do you suggest cleaning the tank? I have a syphon but will be able to stick my hand in there and spyon the sand?


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

Sand looks cool, but it is a BEAST to keep clean. I had it in a tank for a while with only one small piranha, and if i didnt syphon it every day it looked awful. I'd say you'll be fine syphoning though. Mine never gives me any trouble. Established media is one of the only ways to speed the cycling process.


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I have a 5 gallon tank that has a few guppies and tiger barbs in it. Although I think the tank is diseased because the fish keep dying. It has been up and running for around 2 weeks. Should I put the 5 gallons of water in my 75 gallon to help speed up the process even if its diseased?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

The 5gal has been up and running for 2 weeks? It's not cycled yet, that's why your fish keep dying. You probably have a high ammonia and nitrite, I don't think your water is diseased. Do you have a kit to do water tests? If you do, please post results. If not take your water to your lfs and ask them to test your water for you.
Take your water and any media from the 5gal and your barbs and guppies and put them in your 75gal. You have to be patient for your tank to cycle. Give it atleast another 3 wks in the 75g.


----------



## Young Piranha (Feb 1, 2010)

I have not yet filled up my 75 gallon yet. But I know for sure, the 5 gallon hasnt cycled. I was just really anxious to put them in lol. However, I will probally use these fish to cycle my 75 gallon. So tell me if I have this right?

1. Fill up my 75 gallon with the 5 gallon fish tanks water.
2. Put some "Start Right Souluton" in the water.
3. Put the guppies and tiger barbs in.
4. 25% Water Changes at least once a week.
5. Wait, Wait, Wait.

Anything Im missing? And how long do I have to wait to put the fish in that im gonna let cycle after adding the Start Right Solution?


----------

